

Ask HN: handling customer support calls as a small business? - arkitaip

Are there any cheap phone systems that a small business can use for customer support phone calls? Our support staff is really just one guy but we would like some order and efficiency.<p>We need basic functionality like:<p>* allow callers to select a menu option and placing them in different queues depending on the option they've selected.<p>* set up opening hours so that callers are greeted with a message after a certain time of day.<p>* allow callers to enter their member id and password so that it might be retrieved by support staff.
======
dvdand
Here is quora topic that is along the similar lines and one of the solutions
mentioned could work for you.

[https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-virtual-hosted-PBX-
pl...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-virtual-hosted-PBX-platform-to-
use-for-a-small-phone-sales-customer-service-team)

